# Daisy Graduated from Puppy Kindergarten today!!!



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She looked so cute in the graduation gown that Lynn made!!! :wub: Thank you so much Lynn!!! Daisy did so well on her final exam!! She was the only one who aced it!! I am so proud of my little girl!!

Daisy before we went to school









being a smart girl is exhausting work.









The back of Daisy's graduation gown. Again, thank you so much Lynn!!!









Daisy and I getting her certificate. This pic was taken at the school and I had to scan it in, so the quality is pretty bad.









THank you everyone for looking!! {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congratulations Daisy! What a beautiful graduate you are!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Way to go Daisy!!!! :aktion033: Daisy looks adorable in her cap and gown!!!! :wub: :wub: 

You and Daisy should be very proud!!!! :yahoo: You are doing such an amazing job raising Daisy!!!! :two thumbs up: 

Congrats Daisy and Debbie!!!! arty:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratssss! Daisy is growing up so fast! I love all her picture posts!

and omg, who made that adorable dress?! I think my baby is going to need one when she graduates


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

GREAT PICS -- LOVE THE GOWN SOOO CUTE


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Daisy is ADORABLE!!! Lynn did an awesome job with that dress to!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Daisy looks beautiful in her cap and gown/dress. I bet her classmates were jealous that she had a "custom" gown. :aktion033: Good job Lynne!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

congratulations to your graduate! Good looks and brains to match! :wub:


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Congratulations Sweet and Clever Miss Daisy!! And Congratulations to your mummy and daddy who trained you this well! 

Just when I think I've seen it all, -in the maltese clothing department- and then this: a custom graduation gown! I love it! 

But, most of my fellow Dutchmen would laugh their pants off, seeing this. :smrofl: You must know that we Dutch people are very down to earth, and most find it very silly dressing a dog up, unless it's for medical reasons. I must admit, I was a bit "shocked" to see the special closets some of you have for keeping all of your malts outfits, when I first came to SM. This forum is called "Spoiled" maltese for a reason, and I've come to appreciate all of your creativity over there in the states. For me, Marj's bows are legendary!! And also the other people who make dresses/vests and harnesses: you guys, you are so creative! I love to see the pictures of all of your malts in those pretty clothes and bows. 

SM, You Rock!!! :rockon: 

I'm now cooking up a photoshoot with my girls Baia Perla and Gabbana in pretty dresses for my website. 

(Oh, and Debbie, I'm so sorry for "spamming" your thread with this info. You just keep up the good work with lil miss Daisy, and keep on spoiling us with pictures of her!!! It's always a treat seeing her pretty lil face)

Hugs and kisses from Holland for the little fluffbutt!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:aktion033: arty: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! And the graduation outfit is ADORABLE!!!






Joy


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats Daisy!! You look soo cute!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

you so cute. :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Nov 18 2008, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673086


> Way to go Daisy!!!! :aktion033: Daisy looks adorable in her cap and gown!!!! :wub: :wub:
> 
> You and Daisy should be very proud!!!! :yahoo: You are doing such an amazing job raising Daisy!!!! :two thumbs up:
> 
> Congrats Daisy and Debbie!!!! arty:[/B]


Awwwwwwwwwwwww.... Thank you!!! It means so much to hear that. Thank you. 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 18 2008, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673090


> Congratssss! Daisy is growing up so fast! I love all her picture posts!
> 
> and omg, who made that adorable dress?! I think my baby is going to need one when she graduates [/B]


Lynn was who made the gown. Lacie's Mom is her SM name.

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Nov 18 2008, 09:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673095


> Daisy looks beautiful in her cap and gown/dress. I bet her classmates were jealous that she had a "custom" gown. :aktion033: Good job Lynne![/B]


LOL, Daisy got a lot of Oooooooooooooooooooos and Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhs, lol. She truly was the bell of the ball. The trainer was so proud that she aced the exam and everyone thought that Daisy looked too cute. Granted they were all hating when she aced her exam but who cares, lol!!!!

Thank you everyone for all the kind words about Daisy. We truly appreciate it and love sharing her special moments along with every day events with you all.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww congrats to Daisy.

She looks absolutely precious in that hat and gown.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Little Graduate. You both are beautiful!
xoxo


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:chili: CONGRATS!! Daisy looks so so beautiful in her Graduation outfit. And the two of you look so happy together.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Daisy is such a smarty pants!!!! A BIG HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!! Her cap and gown are absolutely adorable. You must be such a proud mama! :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations Daisy! 
That cap and gown is so cute! Lynn did a great job and I'll bet everyone there loved it! She looks adorable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Precious Daisy :wub: Congrats honey. I love your little cap and gown, your so cute. :wub: Your awntie is so proud of you :heart: I love the picture of you sitting so tall on mommy's lap. :tender: I love you sweetheart :tender:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Daisy makes an adorable graduate.  You deserve a round of applause also, for sticking to her training methods.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I bet Daisy drew alot of attention that day....congratulations!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh Daisy, you are so cute and smart!!! Love your little cap and gown~~~I'm proud of YOU! :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 18 2008, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673130


> Congratulations, Little Graduate. You both are beautiful!
> xoxo[/B]


 :blush: Awwwwwwwwwwww, thank you. That is very sweet of you to day. :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Nov 18 2008, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673136


> :chili: CONGRATS!! Daisy looks so so beautiful in her Graduation outfit. And the two of you look so happy together.
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]


Thank you so much. I am not happy at all with the pictures. It was the only shot where I was not smiling and laughing because Daisy was barking at them the whole time we were taking pics, lol. 
I guess she was barking "I DID IT!!!" :wub: lol. It was the trainer who selected the pic from the many shots and printed it out. Which I am not happy over the quality of the print out either. I should have given the other trainer my camera too. 

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 18 2008, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673152


> Daisy is such a smarty pants!!!! A BIG HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!! Her cap and gown are absolutely adorable. You must be such a proud mama! :wub: :wub:[/B]


I am. I am so proud of my little girl. :wub: :Sunny Smile: 

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 18 2008, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673157


> Congratulations Daisy!
> That cap and gown is so cute! Lynn did a great job and I'll bet everyone there loved it! She looks adorable.[/B]


Lynn did a wonderful job. Daisy and I love the gown. :wub: 

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Nov 18 2008, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673166


> Precious Daisy :wub: Congrats honey. I love your little cap and gown, your so cute. :wub: Your awntie is so proud of you :heart: I love the picture of you sitting so tall on mommy's lap. :tender: I love you sweetheart :tender:[/B]


Awwwwwwww, Awntie Paula. Daisy loves you a whole bunch too and sends you tons of puppy kisses.

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 19 2008, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673178


> Daisy makes an adorable graduate.  You deserve a round of applause also, for sticking to her training methods. [/B]


Thank you. I am going to have to work on her training still. She will have her second training sessions starting January. We are going to make a goal and get the Canine Good Citizen Certification.

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Nov 19 2008, 12:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673181


> I bet Daisy drew alot of attention that day....congratulations![/B]


LOL, yes she did. She even inspired some to get dressed up as well. Everyone had a cap and some showed up with graduation vests, lol. It was so cute. I tried to get pics but Daisy refused to pose with any of them. She is such a snob!


Thank you everyone for the kind words about Daisy and her graduation. It is really sweet of you all and I enjoy sharing this proud moment with you all. I am still beaming that my little furgirl aced her final exam. She was the only one who did it perfectly. :Sunny Smile: Again, thank you everyone for sharing in this moment with me. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

What a beautiful custom gown!! Congrats to both you and Daisy :smartass:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:cheer: Way to go Daisy :cheer: Her gown is adorable, what a cutie :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations Daisy and Mommy too. I wish I'd known about that gown when Dixie graduated. It is adorable. Good girl, Daisy. You are one smart cookie. :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats to little Daisy on her graduation. :aktion033: Her little cap & gown are fantastic.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Aced the test -- you go Miss Daisy. That just shows you how smart little white furbutts really are!!!!! :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

:smartass: :you rock:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Daisy, what a smart girl you are! :dothewave: :smartass: That little cap and gown is beyond adorable.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

How DIVINE :wub: , what a gifted pup . Sarah


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*congratulation sweet little daisy.
what a pretty graduate you are. and you look so sweet beeing exhausted :wub:  
your mommy is very pretty too!
*


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Daisy is just too adorable in her cap and gown!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

We've got lots of graduates around here!

Malts sure are Smart, along with their beauty!  Daisy is just adorable! :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:aktion033: arty: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS Daisy!!! You're such a smart and beautiful girl!!! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Dear God, she is soooooooooooo beautiful...and you are an incredible Mommy!!!!
You can't help but smile when seeing Ms. Daisy


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Nov 18 2008, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673083


> She looked so cute in the graduation gown that Lynn made!!! :wub: Thank you so much Lynn!!! Daisy did so well on her final exam!! She was the only one who aced it!! I am so proud of my little girl!!
> 
> Daisy before we went to school
> 
> ...



Congratulations to Daisy!! She looks so adorable in the picture with you. And, Daisy's Mommy is pretty, too! 

I love the cap and gown!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats Daisy!!! arty:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 19 2008, 10:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673325


> Congratulations Daisy and Mommy too. I wish I'd known about that gown when Dixie graduated. It is adorable. Good girl, Daisy. You are one smart cookie. :good post - perfect 10:[/B]


Thank you, I was searching high and low for a graduation dress. I had to ask Lynn to make me one custom. She did a wonderful job. :wub: 

QUOTE (HEINI @ Nov 19 2008, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673434


> *congratulation sweet little daisy.
> what a pretty graduate you are. and you look so sweet beeing exhausted :wub:
> your mommy is very pretty too!
> *[/B]


 :blush: Thank you. LOL, she was putting a show. I think she was mostly hiding or sulking away from the camera, lol!!

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Nov 19 2008, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673458


> We've got lots of graduates around here!
> 
> Malts sure are Smart, along with their beauty!  Daisy is just adorable! :wub:[/B]


Malts are just so smart and beautiful. I was surprised in class as in how much smarter Daisy was from the other breeds.

QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 19 2008, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673511


> Oh Dear God, she is soooooooooooo beautiful...and you are an incredible Mommy!!!!
> You can't help but smile when seeing Ms. Daisy [/B]


Thank you. She brings us smiles and laughs each and every second of our days.

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 19 2008, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673546


> Congratulations to Daisy!! She looks so adorable in the picture with you. And, Daisy's Mommy is pretty, too!
> 
> I love the cap and gown!!![/B]


 :blush: Thank you, that was really sweet of you to day.  I called the trainer and she still has the other pics on her camera. She said she would email them to me either tonight or tomorrow, so I will have more to share with you all. I can't wait!!


Thank you everyone for all the kind words and sharing in this experience with Daisy and I. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awww Congrats Daisy Girl! Well done!! :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Way to go little Daisy!!!! Beauty AND Brains!! You've got them both sweetie!! :wub: That graduation dress is awesome!! and looks just sooooo adorable on her! 

Mom, what pretty eyes you have!


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Happy Graduation Daisy!! You must be so proud!

I love her graduation outfit - just adorable.

Way to go Daisy!!!!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: So cute! Mine flunked out! LOL Bentley refused to get out of his bag.

Congratulations! I love the little outfit.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Nov 21 2008, 04:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674613


> :wub: So cute! Mine flunked out! LOL Bentley refused to get out of his bag.
> 
> Congratulations! I love the little outfit.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: OMG thats so funny!!!

Daisy is one smart little baby!!
Congrats!! :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Nov 20 2008, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674464


> Way to go little Daisy!!!! Beauty AND Brains!! You've got them both sweetie!! :wub: That graduation dress is awesome!! and looks just sooooo adorable on her!
> 
> Mom, what pretty eyes you have![/B]


Awwww... Thank you. I was so tired in the picture. I am still waiting for the trainer to email me the other pictures taken that night. I am going to follow up with her later today. I am hoping to have it before the weekend. 

QUOTE (Reenie @ Nov 20 2008, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674483


> Happy Graduation Daisy!! You must be so proud!
> 
> I love her graduation outfit - just adorable.
> 
> Way to go Daisy!!!!![/B]


Awwwwwwww..... Thank you, I am so proud of her. She is one smart little cookie and she has the greatest disposition as well. :wub: I was glowing when she did so well. 

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Nov 21 2008, 04:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674613


> :wub: So cute! Mine flunked out! LOL Bentley refused to get out of his bag.
> 
> Congratulations! I love the little outfit.[/B]


Poor Bentley. I am so surprised that they failed him. I was curious if the training facility would fail the other dogs who did not even do anything but nope, the chi that refused to do anything through out the whole 8 weeks still got his certificate. 
Maybe next time Bentley will give it a try? Have you enrolled him since then?

Thank you so much everyone for the kind words. This weekend we are going to find a pretty frame to put Daisy's certificate in. I also found out from the AKC that there is a puppy version of Canine Good citizen. I am going to see if there is a place near us that has that program. If they do then Daisy will be enrolled in that one and then off to Basic Obedience 2. We had so much fun with the training.


----------

